# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Austinite's Acne Treatment Protocol - (1 Vitamin, 1 Mineral, 1 Herb)

## austinite

There's been quite a few threads regarding acne and how everyone treats it. I'll explain what I've done to keep acne under control and go into a bit of detail on how it actually works. I typically only get acne on some cycles, but once in awhile I'll change my diet and get hit with some acne. Keep in mind, while the evidence is there, your experience may vary. Severity of acne could be affect how well this protocol may work. But this will be a great place to start and whether it cures your acne or not, it will certainly minimize it. It's not a guessing game, it works.

It's important to understand that nothing happens overnight. Even prescription medication is not a magical-instant-cure. However, this will allow those who don't have access to prescription medication to supplement with Over-the-Counter products at a cost effective price. 

*WHAT YOU WILL NEED:
*
- *Vitamin B5* (Pantothenic acid)
- *Zinc* (Preferably Zinc Picolinate)
- *Pycnogenol* (Optional)

*HOW EACH INGREDIENT WORKS:
*
*Vitamin B5:* 
Large doses of this vitamin will reduce the size of your pores. It also causes the body to metabolize fats more effectively, inevitably resulting in less oil and sebum in the skin. That's it on B5. Simple and to the point.

*Zinc:* 
This is crucial so I will go more in depth here. Acne is a symptom of Zinc deficiency, which is not uncommon. Over 30% of the population is deficient. Zinc is a vehicle for Vitamin A, and leads it to your skin, which makes for healthier skin. It supports the immune system so it acts like an antibiotic.

Naturally, skin cells die. But they don't die and renew efficiently if you're Zinc deficient. This process is called apoptosis. Without Zinc, skin cells bind together and slows down the shedding of your skin. This will clog your pores. Not good for acne. Even Accutane has an ingredient (isotretinoin) that helps facilitate apoptosis. This gives you a clear idea of the power of Zinc.

*Pycnogenol: 
*I've been using this one for a while now. But I'll be honest, I never took it for it's skin-care properties. Recently spoke to a dermatologist friend of mine and she endorsed this drug for healthy skin. She told me that it has certainly played a major role in keeping me acne free. (I see her for skin pigmentation, not acne) - Note that I _have_ developed slight acne while on this drug, which is when I kick in B5 and Zinc. The 3 work together so well and virtually eliminate all spots. Without it, my acne could have been out of control. 

The way it works is by binding to collagen. It increases oxygen delivery and decreases carbon dioxide. This results in much healthier skin. It also increases elasticity and minimizes wrinkles. Away from the skin, it works in the background by allowing for better blood flow (increasing vessel size), thus delivering more nutrients through your bloodstream. Like I said, it's optional because the other 2 may just do the trick, but this one just might seal the deal. This is the most expensive of all three supplements, another reason to keep it optional. 

*THE TREATMENT PROTOCOL:
*
If your acne is severe, for your first week you will need to frontload these compounds to give your body a boost in the right direction, after that we're going to move onto standard dosing and maintenance. If your acne is not severe, skip week 1 and start with the standard dosing protocol.

*Week 1* (if acne is not severe, skip to week 2)*:* 
*
Vitamin B5*: 14 grams (7 gr in the morning, and 7 gr before bed)
*Zinc*: 100 mg daily (50mg in the morning, and 50mg before bed)
*Pycnogenol*: 240 mg (120mg in the morning, and 120mg before bed)

*Week 2* (start here if your acne is not severe)*:
*
*Vitamin B5*: 10 grams (5 gr in the morning, and 5 gr before bed)
*Zinc*: 50mg daily (25mg in the morning, and 25mg before bed)
*Pycnogenol*: 120 mg (60mg in the morning, and 60mg before bed)

_Repeat week 2 until acne clears...
_
*Note:* All 3 supplements are water soluble.

Run the above protocol until your acne has cleared. Generally, you can expect to see improvements after 2 weeks, and you can expect to be pretty clear from acne in about 6 weeks. Again, everyone is different but for OTC treatment, this works well and reasonably fast. Note that you may experience some oily skin during your first 10 days. This will go away.

*SIDE EFFECTS:*

*Hair Loss* (if you're prone)*:*
_Prevention/Fix: L-Cysteine. 1 gr daily. 
_
*Stomach Discomfort:*
_Prevention/Fix: Cut B5 dose in half and increase by 1 gr daily so that you adjust to the mega-dose.
_
*Oily Skin:*
_Prevention/Fix: This is normal and will go away in about 10 days. You're just getting cleaned up.
_

Good luck and stay clear!

----------


## Java Man

Man you are a natural supplement guru. Thanks.

----------


## Doom44

awesome mate !!!

----------


## basketballfan22

Despite zinc picolinate's high absorption rate, I keep reading that zinc orotate's absorption rate is even higher. What are the reasons you prefer zinc picolinate then?

----------


## austinite

^ Either one is fine, I only chose it because that's what "NOW" products makes so you can use all 3 from one manufacturer.

----------


## Java Man

A Topical solution once the acne is already manifested and you want to get rid of it.fast:
Scrub area until it bleeds, meaning you get all of the 'caps' off of these ugly mushrooms. swab the whole area with 91% IPA. Cover with a damp cloth that you can throw away, until the cloth dries. When you pull it off the scabs will go with it. Rub with alcohol again. Leave uncovered. Rub daily 3-5x. 

This made my very bad upper arm acne go away within 4 days. You have to make sure this is an area you can cover up because it isn't pretty but it works quickly. Hurts like a mf too. But it works.

I'm going to try what you posted here for prevention when on my next cycle Austinite.

----------


## austinite

> A Topical solution once the acne is already manifested and you want to get rid of it.fast:
> Scrub area until it bleeds, meaning you get all of the 'caps' off of these ugly mushrooms. swab the whole area with 91% IPA. Cover with a damp cloth that you can throw away, until the cloth dries. When you pull it off the scabs will go with it. Rub with alcohol again. Leave uncovered. Rub daily 3-5x. 
> 
> This made my very bad upper arm acne go away within 4 days. You have to make sure this is an area you can cover up because it isn't pretty but it works quickly. Hurts like a mf too. But it works.
> 
> I'm going to try what you posted here for prevention when on my next cycle Austinite.


Some topicals work, but they do nothing for the folks that can't reach their back. Besides, this is painless  :Smilie:

----------


## Java Man

I like pain  :Smilie:  reminds me that I'm alive.

----------


## austinite

> I like pain  reminds me that I'm alive.


lol, keep that in the bedroom!

----------


## MajorPectorial

dont diss the pain. I mean, we go through enough to get here anyway haha. Lol. Im usually mental enough to use atuff like that. Even after shave.after an insane exfolient scrub to prevent em reappearing. But. Ill take.austintite advice for now and probable build the dose up i think

----------


## Brazensol

I'm going to have my oldest daughter try this and I'll let you know how it works. Thanks.

----------


## austinite

> I'm going to have my oldest daughter try this and I'll let you know how it works. Thanks.


Great. Keep us posted Braz!

----------


## RipOwens

Good stuff, def check it out...

----------


## tigerspawn

Thanks for the informative thread Austinite.

----------


## bigsiv

Definitely trying this I've had acne since school and never thought about treating it. Granted its not completely severe but in places it ain't the best. Thanx fir the info Austinite

----------


## chi

going to try this as i have a problem on the valley in my back and those suckers hurt. You're invaluable when it comes to this supplement stuff austin nice work as always!

----------


## jasc

Another great thread!

Thanks Aus

----------


## Itsmytime

Perfect right before my next cycle impeccable timing Austinite, feel a lot better about the cycle now even more syked thanks again!

----------


## Ashop

Interesting. We use a topical wash that's OTC that works miracles on acne. The

----------


## austinite

> Interesting. We use a topical wash that's OTC that works miracles on acne. The


Yeah we know, you guys pitch it in every thread. That's not what this thread is here for and your solution is very temporary. 

Thanks and I'd appreciate if you refrain from this type of subliminal solicitation in my threads.

----------


## Java Man

WTF is this guy still here on AR? Alinshoprep too . Probably the same person.

----------


## austinite

> WTF is this guy still here on AR? Alinshoprep too . Probably the same person.


Very annoying. Not the same person, still annoying motives to get around board rules.

----------


## Java Man

Started the 5g protocol today to see if it helps the upper arm acne.  :7up:

----------


## chi

going to gnc today to pick up this stuff edit* except the pycogenol that stuff is too pricey and I want to see if the b5 and zinc will do the trick by itself

----------


## chi

update*

I am up to 7 grams of pantheonic acid a day since yesterday and I am not feeling well today. Bit dizzy and light headed along with having trouble concentrating. Obviously I didn't take my morning dosage of zinc or B5 because I do not want to make it worse.

Thoughts?


edit* also feeling nauseous

----------


## basketballfan22

I am interested in why that could be too.

----------


## basketballfan22

Sorry, double post.

----------


## austinite

> update*
> 
> I am up to 7 grams of pantheonic acid a day since yesterday and I am not feeling well today. Bit dizzy and light headed along with having trouble concentrating. Obviously I didn't take my morning dosage of zinc or B5 because I do not want to make it worse.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 
> edit* also feeling nauseous


That's B5. Cut back on your dose. Go back to the dose where you didn't have sides. increase very slowly, 500mg a day or EOD increases. You may respond well to a lower dose .

----------


## adamameeriar

hey austinite quick question concerning the b5 dosage, i got a bottle of b5 it says 500mg 90 capsules, how many capsules are 7gr?

----------


## adamameeriar

would that be 14 pills? holy shit

----------


## chi

Jesus man I was feeling like absolute shit but getting better. I started having cold sweats and after that it got a little better. My head still feels pretty swimmy and a touch and go nausea. I'm going to not take anything until I start feeling better. Also had some rancid gas because of this lol. My memory is also crap today too


For 500 mgs it would take 14 pills to be 7 grams.

----------


## austinite

> Jesus man I was feeling like absolute shit but getting better. I started having cold sweats and after that it got a little better. My head still feels pretty swimmy and a touch and go nausea. I'm going to not take anything until I start feeling better. Also had some rancid gas because of this lol. My memory is also crap today too
> 
> 
> For 500 mgs it would take 14 pills to be 7 grams.


This is exactly what happened to me my first run. It will go away. once your skin is clear you don't need the large doses at all. 

yeah the only thing that sucks is they come in 500mg. I use powder form so one scoop get's me 10 grams and I mix it in a drink.

----------


## austinite

> would that be 14 pills? holy shit


Yes. Correct. I take over 60 pills a day. No biggie  :Smilie: 

See about getting it in powder form, easier and cheaper.

Just split the dose up either 2 or 3 times a day. That's only a few pills per dose. Very simple. Are you only able to swallow one pill at a time?

----------


## adamameeriar

oh ok cool, no i can swallow a couple pills at a time

----------


## adamameeriar

i started it today, picked up all 3 bottles, before bed tonight ill take the rest of dosage and continue this till acne clears, cant wait for results, thanks for this  :Smilie:

----------


## austinite

> i started it today, picked up all 3 bottles, before bed tonight ill take the rest of dosage and continue this till acne clears, cant wait for results, thanks for this


keep us posted buddy. Ramp up your dose so you don't experience any discomfort like above.

----------


## adamameeriar

ok ill let keep you posted, thanks

----------


## adamameeriar

oh yeah I just remembered, was wondering im a cycle right, can i start doing this now? had some acne pop up, or should i wait after acne, or makes no difference? i can do it when ever i got acne

----------


## adamameeriar

im on a cycle right now**

----------


## austinite

> oh yeah I just remembered, was wondering im a cycle right, can i start doing this now? had some acne pop up, or should i wait after acne, or makes no difference? i can do it when ever i got acne


yes, on or off cycle, it doesn't matter  :Smilie:

----------


## tdoe11

B5 in powder form is much easier. Also cheaper. eBay sir. That's where I picked up mine.

----------


## adamameeriar

ok sweet thanks

----------


## boxingfan30

I'm not on AAS, but I use tazorac, it will REALLY dry you out if you have sensitive skin though.

----------


## austinite

> I'm not on AAS, but I use tazorac, it will REALLY dry you out if you have sensitive skin though.


That stuff gave me a rash and I couldn't stop itching.

----------


## SexySweetheart

thanks for this thread austininte, my 18 year old has horrid acne and i use acid face peels/dermabrasion on him but that of course only help the scaring and acne thats showing, does nothing to stop or decrease the acne from occurring in the first place... when he returns after summer I will def try your suggestions with him  :Smilie:  thanks again

----------


## THINKBIG

going to try this my upper back and shoulders are always broken out and sometimes especially in the summer when it's hot they get so bad it hurts to bench. Thanks will check in with update fingers crossed.

----------


## Java Man

I'll be damned (pretty sure that's handled already!) Austinite. B-5 and zinc cleared up my upper arm acne within a week. I split the difference in your light and heavy dosage lists by taking about 8g per day pantothenic acid and 35mg zinc. I was also rubbing with a topical brew made with 91% IPA and Witch Hazel. Dried me right up! I'm getting older and more stubborn. I've never been a big believer in natural remedies but you're changing that.

Thanks!

----------


## chi

restarted today with a gram of b5 this morning and zinc

----------


## Tron3219

Hey....I went back to check this protocol out again cuz I was gonna implement it today but the original post is gone...what gives...

Hmmmm.....I checked on the web page (not on the iPhone app) and it was there....strang it is

----------


## austinite

> Hey....I went back to check this protocol out again cuz I was gonna implement it today but the original post is gone...what gives...


What do you mean, tron? The post is there. http://forums.steroid.com/supplement...ml#post6554218

you thinking of the other supplement thread?

----------


## Tron3219

> What do you mean, tron? The post is there. http://forums.steroid.com/supplement...ml#post6554218


What the hell is goin on here...I have to go to the safari view to see ur posts...weird and very inconvenient lol

----------


## austinite

> What the hell is goin on here...I have to go to the safari view to see ur posts...weird and very inconvenient lol


weird. Clear your cache maybe?

----------


## Tron3219

> weird. Clear your cache maybe?


Aaaaaand there back lol damn technology....

----------


## austinite

^ WoohoO!

----------


## VTX1800

Can someone share a link with me trying to find the best at te most affordable price. Or should I just go to Wally World and get any zinc tabs and b5?

----------


## austinite

> Can someone share a link with me trying to find the best at te most affordable price. Or should I just go to Wally World and get any zinc tabs and b5?


Yeah, you can get them locally, no problem. Some folks are preferring B5 in powder form because they don't want to take too many pills, although if you split the doses, its really not bad.

----------


## VTX1800

I'm fine with taking pills. I looked for the NOW supps on eBay and there about $30 for b5 and zinc. I'm just gonna hit up Wally World and see what I can find. Thanks for your help! Gotta get my back cleared up ASAP

----------


## VTX1800

Wal mart and Walgreen doesn't carry B5 zinc is cheap as all get out. May have to order B5 online.

----------


## austinite

> Wal mart and Walgreen doesn't carry B5 zinc is cheap as all get out. May have to order B5 online.


Amazon.com: NOW Foods Pantothenic Acid 500mg, 250 Capsules: Health & Personal Care

----------


## VTX1800

Good call!! Thank you for that! I shall piss the wife off even more by spending my hard earned cash on more supps!!! 
This may have already been covered but how many mgs of B5 equals to 7gr?? Until the now comes in Im taking the super B which has 50mgs of B5 in it along with all the other B's. how many pills should I take to equal the amount you suggest? I would say my back is severe but it's def. broken out.

----------


## austinite

> Good call!! Thank you for that! I shall piss the wife off even more by spending my hard earned cash on more supps!!! 
> This may have already been covered but how many mgs of B5 equals to 7gr?? Until the now comes in Im taking the super B which has 50mgs of B5 in it along with all the other B's. how many pills should I take to equal the amount you suggest? I would say my back is severe but it's def. broken out.


1 gram is 1000 milligrams. 7grams = 7000 mgs.

I don't think you want to take mega doses of complex B. Just take a few a day until you can get the supplement.

----------


## VTX1800

I appreciate it! Will let you know some results in a few weeks

----------


## tripmachine

I have acne on my butt cheeks.... NO WHERE ELSE. My as$ has broken out bad and usually always does on cycle.... When I get paid I will go buy those supps, will they work on my ass? Acne is Acne right? No matter where on your body? haha

----------


## austinite

> I have acne on my butt cheeks.... NO WHERE ELSE. My as$ has broken out bad and usually always does on cycle.... When I get paid I will go buy those supps, will they work on my ass? Acne is Acne right? No matter where on your body? haha


Yes, these compounds don't target any specific areas. They work everywhere.

----------


## OverTraineD

austinite do you recommend taking this daily to prevent acne or is it taken temporarily when an outbreak occurs? Also would this be good for other skin problems as well, I have trouble with eczema and acne.

----------


## austinite

> austinite do you recommend taking this daily to prevent acne or is it taken temporarily when an outbreak occurs? Also would this be good for other skin problems as well, I have trouble with eczema and acne.


After acne clears you can cut doses. Pycnogenol would be good to stay on indefinitely. It should help with other skin problems. Not pigmentation.

----------


## OverTraineD

Thank you for the quick reply! I'll definitely give this a try. I tend to get outbreaks in the summer on my back and shoulders and currently use benzoyl peroxide which works well but bleaches my shirts, I also have a hard time reaching areas of my back.

----------


## Grizzly Live

As a teen and even to this day my glutes usually have horrendous acne. However tanning for 10 mins twice a week took 90% of it away

----------


## austinite

> As a teen and even to this day my glutes usually have horrendous acne. However tanning for 10 mins twice a week took 90% of it away


Constant tanning is unhealthy. You'll end up like an old catcher's mitt.

----------


## Grizzly Live

> COnstant tanning is unhealthy. You'll end up like an old catcher's mitt.


Would this protocol work for your entire body?

----------


## austinite

> Would this protocol work for your entire body?


Absolutely. It's not targeted. It will reach and clean all your skin.

----------


## Grizzly Live

> Absolutely. It's not targeted. It will reach and clean all your skin.


Wonderful to hear!

----------


## Fllifter

Good read thank you . I'm curious what causes hair loss from these supplements ? I've read that zinc may stop hair loss.

----------


## austinite

> Good read thank you . I'm curious what causes hair loss from these supplements ? I've read that zinc may stop hair loss.


B5, only if you're prone.

----------


## chi

been on this at only about 3 grams a day of b5 and 100mg of zinc trying to up in the days to come but i keep forgetting and dont want to go back to getting all fog headed. I have seen some improvement so far hopefully more to come.

----------


## austinite

Thanks for the update Chi! Keep it up buddy. Lower doses still work, they just take longer. Which is fine so long as you feel good.

----------


## cc5501

Hmm, thanks for the info.

I've had some stomach issues (bloating) after starting a PH cycle (working my way up to AS). I blamed it on the milk thistle, but based on what you're saying I'm wondering if it could be all the B5 I was taking.

I will do a little testing to try to figure it out.

----------


## austinite

Jut do an elimination process. As mentioned in the first post, if its the B5 lower your dose.

----------


## Java Man

> Amazon.com: NOW Foods Pantothenic Acid 500mg, 250 Capsules: Health & Personal Care


Nice. That is CAF!

----------


## Java Man

> Wal mart and Walgreen doesn't carry B5 zinc is cheap as all get out. May have to order B5 online.


I've had trouble finding B5 in stores too. I get it online now. Rite Aid has it sometimes, but only the one's that were GNC stores prior.

----------


## austinite

It's generally not labeled as B5, tons of manufacturers label it as Pantothenic acid. You may have looked in the wrong section. But I found it at walgreens, HEB grocery store, etc..

----------


## Java Man

In my case, I look for both labels. Nobody carries it where I live, and I don't step foot in walmart unless I have some valium or something like it. That place gives me anxiety attacks.

----------


## cc5501

> Jut do an elimination process. As mentioned in the first post, if its the B5 lower your dose.


Yes, that's what I'm trying now. Thanks.

----------


## JuicDinNY

> A Topical solution once the acne is already manifested and you want to get rid of it.fast:
> Scrub area until it bleeds, meaning you get all of the 'caps' off of these ugly mushrooms. swab the whole area with 91% IPA. Cover with a damp cloth that you can throw away, until the cloth dries. When you pull it off the scabs will go with it. Rub with alcohol again. Leave uncovered. Rub daily 3-5x. 
> 
> This made my very bad upper arm acne go away within 4 days. You have to make sure this is an area you can cover up because it isn't pretty but it works quickly. Hurts like a mf too. But it works.
> 
> I'm going to try what you posted here for prevention when on my next cycle Austinite.


Might sound like a moron for asking this but what is IPA???? I need to do something, I am on HRT and in my "fixing" stages and breaking out BADLYYY on my neck, shoulders and back and its starting to get nasty. Ive tried everything including oral antibiotics and every topical and wash you can think of. I also am in the Vitamin/Supplement business so have easy access to anything I need in that category. Panothenic Acid(B5) is one of the most effective at high doses I have told people that for years especially if you have naturally oily skin as it is. It slows down the rate and amount of oil you can secrete by directly affecting your pores! So AWESOME advice with the vitamin/mineral combo!! Now I need to take my OWN advice and any other advice you guys can give me! It's Summer time and Beach Season here in NY and I cant even take my shirt off!

----------


## JuicDinNY

> In my case, I look for both labels. Nobody carries it where I live, and I don't step foot in walmart unless I have some valium or something like it. That place gives me anxiety attacks.


Where do you live??? Any Vitamin store should have it in the B Vitamin section. Usually its only labeled as Pantothenic Acid. Only issue is alot of retail stores only carry it in low doses so ull be taking a TON per day!

----------


## uoflcards

So, What's the dosage I should follow on this?

First time cycler here, how is the acne on the face? Is it more on the back, shoulders?

----------


## MrKilliWiggle

Just wanna say ran the b5 cleared me up very well would recomend it great thread Austin

----------


## MrKilliWiggle

> So, What's the dosage I should follow on this? First time cycler here, how is the acne on the face? Is it more on the back, shoulders?


The b5 is 20 a day split them up 5 every few hours if you buy from gnc its a bottle a week

----------


## austinite

> So, What's the dosage I should follow on this?
> 
> First time cycler here, how is the acne on the face? Is it more on the back, shoulders?


 Dosage and details are in the original post. 




> Just wanna say ran the b5 cleared me up very well would recomend it great thread Austin


Thanks man, glad it's working for you.

----------


## uoflcards

> Just wanna say ran the b5 cleared me up very well would recomend it great thread Austin


You run just the b5 by itself?

----------


## Arrested Development

Hey Austinite would you recommend trying this protocol on a 15-20 year old male or female? or would their acne come back due to the teenage hormone reasons?

----------


## austinite

> Hey Austinite would you recommend trying this protocol on a 15-20 year old male or female? or would their acne come back due to the teenage hormone reasons?


Everyone, including minors should consult with a physician. I am not a doctor, but there is no indication that these compounds would have any ill effects. If anything, I would use half the B5 dose recommended in this protocol.

----------


## chi

been running this and recommended it to a buddy, it works!!! Got some B5 from vitamin shoppe for really cheap too

----------


## chi

Now come up with something to regrow my hair!!!!

----------


## austinite

> Now come up with something to regrow my hair!!!!


I have that already. I never posted hair loss prevention stack?

----------


## austinite

> been running this and recommended it to a buddy, it works!!! Got some B5 from vitamin shoppe for really cheap too


Heck yea! 

Good work, Chi!!!

----------


## Brett N

> This is exactly what happened to me my first run. It will go away. once your skin is clear you don't need the large doses at all. 
> 
> yeah the only thing that sucks is they come in 500mg. I use powder form so one scoop get's me 10 grams and I mix it in a drink.


I am looking on amazon and I don't see Patothenic Acid (B5) in powder form. Looking for "Now" brand. Did you buy it off some other site?

I did find other brands. Way cheaper than buying capsules, would these work fine I guess? (I put space in the http that needs removing) h ttp://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dhpc&field-keywords=+b5+patothenic+acid+powder&rh=n%3A3760901 %2Ck%3A+b5+patothenic+acid+powder

----------


## austinite

Yes, it was on amazon.

----------


## uoflcards

If your skin is already clear do you run the same dosage mentioned to just "prevent" or do you lessen the dose?

----------


## austinite

If your skin is clear and not prone to acne, long term use of pycnogenol alone should suffice as a preventative measure. But everyone should be taking zinc daily, regardless of acne.

----------


## Brett N

Just got my package from amazon. 120 caps of 50mg zinc from NOW and a 500 gram tub of B5 from Superior Nutraceuticals. Starting to take them tonight before bed. I don't have severe acne but I always have outbreaks. Been having this nightmare for my whole life, 41 years. I have tried RX crap and OTC stuff and not one was 100%. Thanks for the info, will give you an update later.

----------


## Brett N

Just a quick question on this, it's been about 2 weeks for me. Going to reduce to 5 grams of B5 now (man this stuff tastes bad and doesn't mix well). 

Is it normal to see a little more breakout the first couple weeks or should skin clear up right away? I feel like I have had an increase as of right now but I know similar side effects occur with other forms of acne control. Not getting discouraged, I figure I will give it atleast 6 weeks before I get worried.  :Smilie:  Sucks being 41 and having acne, starting TRT soon and I am sure that will not help the breakouts.

----------


## austinite

^ yes. Normal. you're getting cleaned out. Stick with it. All this stuff would have come out eventually, you're just speeding up the process and cleaning up from the inside out.

----------


## teezer33

Austinite, have your heard of anyone throwing up over the zinc? I had to stop

----------


## austinite

> Austinite, have your heard of anyone throwing up over the zinc? I had to stop


Nope. Not at that dose. 35 to 50mg daily is what everyone should be taking anyway. How do you know it's the zinc? Maybe you have a bad product? Lot's of foods are high in zinc, too.

----------


## teezer33

Both times it took, I threw up. stopped taking stopped throwing up

----------


## teezer33

Could have been because I took it on an empty stomach

----------


## chi

> Could have been because I took it on an empty stomach


mayhaps

----------


## chi

Austin what is your take on this for pantheonic acid?

Amazon.com: Pan Acid (Pantothenic Acid) 1000mg Timed Release - 100 - Sustained Release Tablet: Health & Personal Care

----------


## austinite

^ Good to go, buddy! Good to see a Gram per dose.

----------


## chi

> ^ Good to go, buddy! Good to see a Gram per dose.


Yeah and a reasonable price, how would you space the time release if you were going to take at least 4 grams??

----------


## austinite

> Yeah and a reasonable price, how would you space the time release if you were going to take at least 4 grams??


Doesn't matter really. All at once, 2 doses... whatever you're comfortable with.

----------


## chi

cool thanks

----------


## diesel808

Hey austinite been on this for about 6 days, also started adrols this week. How is this protocol on the liver seeing as I'm taking so much pills.

Also my face is extremely bad and gettingbworse would you recommend running the week 1 doses for another week?

----------


## austinite

> Hey austinite been on this for about 6 days, also started adrols this week. How is this protocol on the liver seeing as I'm taking so much pills.
> 
> Also my face is extremely bad and gettingbworse would you recommend running the week 1 doses for another week?


No ill effects on liver. Not sure I understand your second question. It's supposed to get worse before it gets better. You're getting cleaned up from the inside out.

----------


## 35se

Glad I stumbled across this thread. I have tried everything to clear my acne.. Well almost everything.

Starting this now! altho gotta say the 10 b5 pills is a bit sketchy at first. specially when the label says 1 pill is 5000% daily%  :Big Grin: 

Will keep the thread posted!

Thanks for the info

----------


## austinite

> Glad I stumbled across this thread. I have tried everything to clear my acne.. Well almost everything.
> 
> Starting this now! altho gotta say the 10 b5 pills is a bit sketchy at first. specially when the label says 1 pill is 5000% daily% 
> 
> Will keep the thread posted!
> 
> Thanks for the info


Don't do anything sketchy...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Austin...Would this work for female hairloss due to test? 

Hair Loss (if you're prone):
Prevention/Fix: L-Cysteine. 1 gr daily.

----------


## austinite

> Austin...Would this work for female hairloss due to test? 
> 
> Hair Loss (if you're prone):
> Prevention/Fix: L-Cysteine. 1 gr daily.


If you have damage already occurring, try...

- L-Cysteine: 2000mg daily (at least 2 doses of 1500mg daily, preferably 3 @ 1000mg each)
- Fenugreek: 4000mg daily (3000mg morning & 3000mg evening)
- Silica: 1000mg daily (500mg morning & 500mg evening)

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I do and I will try this. thx much!




> If you have damage already occurring, try...
> 
> - L-Cysteine: 2000mg daily (at least 2 doses of 1500mg daily, preferably 3 @ 1000mg each)
> - Fenugreek: 4000mg daily (3000mg morning & 3000mg evening)
> - Silica: 1000mg daily (500mg morning & 500mg evening)

----------


## cgi

Just found this thread. Gonna relay this info to some ladies I know with acne problems.

----------


## austinite

> Just found this thread. Gonna relay this info to some ladies I know with acne problems.


Cool! Hope it works out great.

----------


## btrizzyb

I will be trying this out. I dont have HORRIBLE acne, just enough to be annoying...

Can all of these be found at a local walmart, or do I have to go somewhere special to find them? 28 pills a day for b5 is pretty intense. LoL

----------


## austinite

> I will be trying this out. I dont have HORRIBLE acne, just enough to be annoying...
> 
> Can all of these be found at a local walmart, or do I have to go somewhere special to find them? 28 pills a day for b5 is pretty intense. LoL


28 pills? Why would you buy super low dosed B5? Get it in higher doses and you wont need 28 pills. Better yet, get the powder and mix it in a drink, done. If your acne is not horrible, you could probably cut that dose in half anyway.

----------


## btrizzyb

> 28 pills? Why would you buy super low dosed B5? Get it in higher doses and you wont need 28 pills. Better yet, get the powder and mix it in a drink, done. If your acne is not horrible, you could probably cut that dose in half anyway.


My mistake, for some reason I though I read 7 grams in the morning and 7 at night, but it's only 5 each. Pills are 500mg correct? So that's 20 a day not 28. Do you think I'd be fine trying 3grams morning 3 grams at night to see how that does first since I don't have a horrible breakout. Or would that not be enough for sure?

----------


## austinite

^ you can get pills that are a gram each. Probably more. Like I said, you can get powder too if you can't swallow some pills. If you get the gram per pill, ,that's 14 pills daily. In 3 doses, it's only 4 to 5 pills per dose. 

Try it and see what works best for you. Not everyone needs high doses. I can't give you a definite answer. I know my protocol works, if you want to try less, go for it and see how you react. Every single human being is different. The high doses are to eliminate the chance of poor response to low doses for most everyone. 

Follow the protocol or take your chances. That's a decision you have to make, not me.

----------


## chi

> ^ you can get pills that are a gram each. Probably more. Like I said, you can get powder too if you can't swallow some pills. If you get the gram per pill, ,that's 14 pills daily. In 3 doses, it's only 4 to 5 pills per dose. 
> 
> Try it and see what works best for you. Not everyone needs high doses. I can't give you a definite answer. I know my protocol works, if you want to try less, go for it and see how you react. Every single human being is different. The high doses are to eliminate the chance of poor response to low doses for most everyone. 
> 
> Follow the protocol or take your chances. That's a decision you have to make, not me.



Can vouch that lower doses works well just takes a bit longer to build up in your system. Like Austin has said ZINC is vital to this so make sure you are taking the 100 mgs a day. I am only taking 4 grams a day and have seen a dramatic improvement in my skin and especially my pore size!!!


Thanks Again Austin Aka Sticky Bunz

----------


## devil-1986

Hello Dear Austinite .I am a young 27 year old which I have a 10 year history of the sport And in this 10 years I have 3 years experience in the sport of bodybuilding and in 3 years I have just 10 months of continuous practice in this beautiful sport .I have not been taking steroids in this years But I used a variety of dietary supplements I had no acne at the start of the bodybuilding But as you can see in the pictures I Have Acne on around the the back of My body Please Help Me how and how long will it take to complete my issue is resolved ? 

Thank you so much for beautiful lady like you.

----------


## austinite

> Hello Dear Austinite .I am a young 27 year old which I have a 10 year history of the sport And in this 10 years I have 3 years experience in the sport of bodybuilding and in 3 years I have just 10 months of continuous practice in this beautiful sport .I have not been taking steroids in this years But I used a variety of dietary supplements I had no acne at the start of the bodybuilding But as you can see in the pictures I Have Acne on around the the back of My body Please Help Me how and how long will it take to complete my issue is resolved ? 
> 
> Thank you so much for beautiful lady like you.Attachment 144957Attachment 144958Attachment 144959


Welcome, I'm no lady...

That looks like it's been picked at. Don't pick or allow anyone to pick because it could cause post-hyperpigmentation. The protocol will resolve the acne, but not the pigments. Everyone is different, but you should see good results in a few weeks.

----------


## devil-1986

I'm APOLOGIZE WHICH I THINKING you're a female .I DO not understand what do you mean Please explain easier

----------


## austinite

What don't you understand? I'm not sure how to explain easier. Don't pick at your acne. Takes people different times to heal. You will see results in 3 weeks.

----------


## devil-1986

I have this problem for nearly 3 years.

----------


## austinite

Try it and see what happens. Cheaper than a derm.

----------


## devil-1986

Which cycle should I choose depending on the amount of acne that you see In Images ? 
I Mean THIS post of you ?WHICH ?


Week 1 (if acne is not severe, skip to week 2): 

Vitamin B5: 14 grams (7 gr in the morning, and 7 gr before bed)
Zinc: 100 mg daily (50mg in the morning, and 50mg before bed)
Pycnogenol: 240 mg (120mg in the morning, and 120mg before bed)

Week 2 (start here if your acne is not severe):

Vitamin B5: 10 grams (5 gr in the morning, and 5 gr before bed)
Zinc: 50mg daily (25mg in the morning, and 25mg before bed)
Pycnogenol: 120 mg (60mg in the morning, and 60mg before bed)

----------


## devil-1986

I Mean Need To Skip week 1 Or Begin with Week 1 ?

----------


## austinite

> I Mean Need To Skip week 1 Or Begin with Week 1 ?


Those are not cycle options buddy. It's one run. You do the first one for a week, then move to the following week by changing your doses.

----------


## devil-1986

yeh yeh one run I mean. Is there any other supplements that have the same results ؟

----------


## austinite

> yeh yeh one run I mean. Is there any other supplements that have the same results ?


not that I've tested.

----------


## devil-1986

Thank you very much my dear friend

----------


## austinite

You're welcome  :Smilie:

----------


## btrizzyb

I finally received my pills today. One thing I have learned, is if you want something quick dont order it from Amazon... I ordered 2 weeks ago and just now finally got the stuff... Anyways I will be trying this out starting today! Wish me luck! My acne is no where near as bad as the guy in the photos above, but its not just in 1 general area like his is, I get it from my lower back up to my shoulders, down my arms and also on my chest sometimes.

----------


## btrizzyb

Btw Austinite if you arnt a lady, who is the person in your avatar pics? I always assumed it was you since you post a new picture of the same person every day.

----------


## btrizzyb

I just realized that the Vit B5 (500 mg) we are actually taking 10 in the morning and 10 at night? Just wanted to make sure that I didnt read something wrong, because that seems like quite a few pills. My bottle would only last 12 days that way..

----------


## austinite

> I just realized that the Vit B5 (500 mg) we are actually taking 10 in the morning and 10 at night? Just wanted to make sure that I didnt read something wrong, because that seems like quite a few pills. My bottle would only last 12 days that way..


500 is half a gram. So 10 pills at 500 is 5 grams. 

You Should get pills dosed higher or get powder.

----------


## profboy

is the L-cysteine enough to stop the hair loss form the b5? I've already noticed some mpb kicking in

----------


## austinite

> is the L-cysteine enough to stop the hair loss form the b5? I've already noticed some mpb kicking in


No. But it should help.

----------


## kav45

if you dont have acne but have spots around mouth area and some around eyebrows ( puberty) will this stack help?

----------


## austinite

> if you dont have acne but have spots around mouth area and some around eyebrows ( puberty) will this stack help?


If it's bacteria, it should. But I have no experience with that. Acne only is what I've tested.

----------


## profboy

> No. But it should help.


Man, the hairloss aspect makes me not want to try this..even though my acne is getting worse than usual. 

i know it's probably dependent on each person but how bad would you rate the hair loss due to b5? comparable to test?

----------


## austinite

^ Not even close to AAS.

----------


## Nij

Lololol I dun' goofed. The past two weeks I've only been taking 1 of each morning and night. Wondering why I've not seen ANY results. After re-reading, it's safe to say I've never face palmed so hard in my life.

----------


## tmfsd

I know the zinc helps for sure...I had a pretty mean case of acne all over my back (i referred to it as backne) from when I was about 18 thru to 22 yrs old. Wasn't on any gear, guess my body was just going thru some stuff. Tried prescription stuff from my GP, didn't work. Also tried some herbal stuff from a naturopath, didn't work. Then 1 day this nurse i was seeing mentioned a patient of hers used zinc supplement and it cleared his acne up. I started taking zinc and within 2 weeks, it was pretty much cleared up and only got the occasional pimple once or twice a month.

----------


## chiragchawla93

I would like to thank you a lot for posting this thread man, was watching this thread since more then a month and decided to run this protocol to see if it can help my acne ( back and face) since my acne were going up due to use of some gainer. 

I tried to find the products in local shops but it didn't worked out well so bought it from bodybuilding website but I didn't bought Pycnogenol as it was optional and the first two already cost me 2.5k ( inr ).

Info for others ( might help) : i have acne on back ( not severe) but if someone see he cant ignore it, they are visible a lot and recently started getting on my face too , almost at the each end of my forehead ( they are small but alot ).

I am taking the week 2 dosage since 11 days and i can say its working very good on me and i am very happy with its progress, on face i can say they are gone upto 60% or more and back is improving as well ( ance marks are there but they will go with time i guess as this course wont help me with marks) .

I really want to thank you austinite from my heart ( no homo).

one question to u austinite, i took mass gainer almost 2 year back without even joining gym and that's the reason for my backne, i want to ask you when i am done with 500 caps of b5 and 50caps of zinc ( I am taking 100 mg of zinc and 20caps of b5 daily)
should i continue using any of these in future with low dosage for precaution from acne or not?

Thanks again

----------


## austinite

^ most important is to continue inc at 30 to 50 mg daily.

----------


## btrizzyb

> 500 is half a gram. So 10 pills at 500 is 5 grams. 
> 
> You Should get pills dosed higher or get powder.


My b5 powder finally arrived yesterday. I've taken it twice so far, I couldn't finish it either time, it has a HORRIBLE taste! The first time I tried it in water, the second time in Gatorade. Any other suggestions? The stuff is so nasty tasting I gag on it...

----------


## austinite

I use these, the mask the taste very well...

----------


## btrizzyb

That brand in particular, or just any drink mix like that?

----------


## austinite

> That brand in particular, or just any drink mix like that?


I don't know. It's the only one I've used so I'm not sure how other brands would differ. I assume it's all the same. Just flavored powder packets. I've tried grape, lemon, etc... orange does the best job.

----------


## mystogan117

"Warning: For best results all other vitamins of B complex should be administered simultaneously. Prolonged ingestion of large doses of any one of the isolated B complex vitamins may result in high urinary losses of other B vitamins and lead to deficiency of these vitamins."

The thing about taking megadoses of anything, is that there is the danger of side effects ranging from minor to severe. Everywhere on this board that I've read about this B5 megadose therapy for acne, nobody mentions that it's important to take it with a B-complex vitamin. I remember hearing about the importance of taking ALL the B vitamins (B complex) for therapeutive benefits and the above statement supports that. However, some people on this board will even tell you NOT to take the B complex with the megadose of B5 -- why is that? Clearly, if you unbalance it, then you'll end up with more problems than you started. 

I'm willing to take a B5 supplement, but not 10 or 20 a day, and I will take it would take it with a B-complex supplement as well. If that doesn't give me the results ya'll are taking about, then so be it. I'm not willing to risk my overall health because of it.

"Pantothenic acid (B5) : Supplements of pantothenic acid are used to support weak adrenal glands and to treat various symptoms of alergy. Pantothenic acid may help relieve constipation, promote healing of peptic ulcers, and overcome the intestinal paralysis that follows abdominal surgery. Creams containing pantothenic acid have been reported to help a wide range of skin conditions, including eczema.
RDA: est 4 - 7 Mg daily.
Therapy: 50 - 200 Mg." 




BTW, I've done only a tiny amount of internet research and have already found this to be a bad idea. By taking too much of one B vitamin, you cause a deficiency in all the other B vitamins, which causes all sorts of side effects. Look up the problems associated with deficiencies in all the other B vitamins, and that's what you're looking at as side effects of taking megadoses of B5 by itself. 

And if you don't care about your health and only your vanity: How about the idea of losing your hair or having it thin dramatically?

Oh yeah, and a 500mg tablet of B5 will give you 5000% of the recommended daily allowance. Just one is overkill. Can you imagine 20? That's 100,000% of the recommended daily allowance!!! That's just crazy.

----------


## austinite

> "Warning: For best results all other vitamins of B complex should be administered simultaneously. Prolonged ingestion of large doses of any one of the isolated B complex vitamins may result in high urinary losses of other B vitamins and lead to deficiency of these vitamins."
> 
> The thing about taking megadoses of anything, is that there is the danger of side effects ranging from minor to severe. Everywhere on this board that I've read about this B5 megadose therapy for acne, nobody mentions that it's important to take it with a B-complex vitamin. I remember hearing about the importance of taking ALL the B vitamins (B complex) for therapeutive benefits and the above statement supports that. However, some people on this board will even tell you NOT to take the B complex with the megadose of B5 -- why is that? Clearly, if you unbalance it, then you'll end up with more problems than you started. 
> 
> I'm willing to take a B5 supplement, but not 10 or 20 a day, and I will take it would take it with a B-complex supplement as well. If that doesn't give me the results ya'll are taking about, then so be it. I'm not willing to risk my overall health because of it.
> 
> "Pantothenic acid (B5) : Supplements of pantothenic acid are used to support weak adrenal glands and to treat various symptoms of alergy. Pantothenic acid may help relieve constipation, promote healing of peptic ulcers, and overcome the intestinal paralysis that follows abdominal surgery. Creams containing pantothenic acid have been reported to help a wide range of skin conditions, including eczema.
> RDA: est 4 - 7 Mg daily.
> Therapy: 50 - 200 Mg." 
> ...


Is this a joke? You've done a "tiny amount" of research and you post all this? You need to relax and check your facts. RDA is a joke and you can read plenty of studies with safe conclusory. Seriously, no need to spout off junk like this until you have more experience and knowledge with B vitamins. Next thing you will tell me that 10,000 mcg of B12 daily will hurt me. 

Do some serious research before you post nonsense in threads, or better yet, start your own thread with warnings so I can debunk it.

----------


## mystogan117

I'm sorry that i may not be an expert in vitamin b but i do know that taking too much of any vitamin could cause problems for some people. For example even vitamin C

"Although Vitamin C is generally safe, megadoses of 2000 mg or more can increase the risk of kidney stones, which can be excruciatingly painful."

I'm not willing to deal the chance of developing much more serious problems in the future then my current problem of acne.

Btw i do plan on taking b5 for my acne and i thank you for this thread im just saying i will not take 14grams of it a day.

----------


## austinite

> I'm sorry that i may not be an expert in vitamin b but i do know that taking too much of any vitamin could cause problems for some people. For example even vitamin C
> 
> "Although Vitamin C is generally safe, megadoses of 2000 mg or more can increase the risk of kidney stones, which can be excruciatingly painful."
> 
> I'm not willing to deal the chance of developing much more serious problems in the future then my current problem of acne.
> 
> Btw i do plan on taking b5 for my acne and i thank you for this thread im just saying i will not take 14grams of it a day.


lol. Come on man! You're killing me here.  :Smilie: 

I've taken up to 10 grams of vitamin C daily for well over a decade. You really need to stop buying into the BS about vitamins and minerals. You're only 21 years old brother, there isn't enough years in your life to have experience. 

Hey, did you hear that red meat causes heart disease because it contains L-Carnitine? Did you know that vitamin D causes erectile dysfunction? Did you know that Vitamin C causes cancer? I can literally go on for days about this. I supplement more than you or most people could possibly fathom, and have more blood panels ordered than anyone I have ever come across on earth. I've deciphered and debunked more studies than anyone I know. Trust me... I know.

Please, if anything, keep this kind of stuff off my threads. I appreciate the enthusiasm but I do not want my threads tainted with the very nonsense that I have been fighting for years. There is nothing wrong with warning people, but start a new thread with all of your concerns, that's how you get the word out. And I assure you, you will be shocked by the knowledgeable members and their responses...

----------


## MajorPectorial

> lol. Come on man! You're killing me here. 
> 
> I've taken up to 10 grams of vitamin C daily for well over a decade. You really need to stop buying into the BS about vitamins and minerals. You're only 21 years old brother, there isn't enough years in your life to have experience.
> 
> Hey, did you hear that red meat causes heart disease because it contains L-Carnitine? Did you know that vitamin D causes erectile dysfunction? Did you know that Vitamin C causes cancer? I can literally go on for days about this. I supplement more than you or most people could possibly fathom, and have more blood panels ordered than anyone I have ever come across on earth. I've deciphered and debunked more studies than anyone I know. Trust me... I know.
> 
> Please, if anything, keep this kind of stuff off my threads. I appreciate the enthusiasm but I do not want my threads tainted with the very nonsense that I have been fighting for years. There is nothing wrong with warning people, but start a new thread with all of your concerns, that's how you get the word out. And I assure you, you will be shocked by the knowledgeable members and their responses...


I heard that if u take too much mh (media hype. More than one write up with no medically substantiated evidence) will make u grow a vagina. ;-)
I take shut load vitc thru the day with zero problems. Along with load other stuff. I'd rather follow aust's studies for the simple fact he can substantiate every detail with medical studies.
Thus saves me a shit load of time

----------


## btrizzyb

I did this for about 12 days, ran out of b5 for about 4 days until my powder came, and have been back on since for about 12 days, still no luck. Might this just take a little more time, or does it just not help some people? Im taking the 7g of B5 btw

----------


## austinite

Of course it does not help everyone  :Smilie:  Otherwise we'd all be cured of every problem using the same methods  :Smilie:

----------


## btrizzyb

> Of course it does not help everyone  Otherwise we'd all be cured of every problem using the same methods


I asked because I havent seen anyone else say that it didnt work for them. I guess I need to give it at least 2 more weeks, since its only been about 12 days since ive been doing it since I missed a few days. It seems like acne breakouts are the worst right at the end/after cycles? Ive been off for 3 weeks now, hoping this acne either lets up or this method starts working for me soon.

----------


## austinite

Everyone is different. Even when acne shows up in different. Comparing rarely works. Only trial and error.

----------


## RipOwens

Hey Aust, I've been waiting awhile to try this and finally got it all together. So far, it has made an improvement for me. 

I've tweaked very slightly the B5 amount, but all in all, happy with the results. Thanks bud, just wanted to throw my honest feedback out there.  :Smilie:

----------


## Redfox250

Hi,

Im not sure if this is the right place to ask,but my propblem has always been oily skin and it causes eczema to me. So i was wondering since you seem to know lot of things,is there anything to do with oily skin? besides daily wash and cortison etc. Thanks.

----------


## austinite

Zinc alone should help, but it's not a solution. Not sure what to do about oily skin really.

----------


## ickythump

so everything I've read seems to be hey my acne has started showing up so I'll jump in this protocol.... is there a need to use this as a preventative measure? I never dealt with acne anywhere but mah bum cheeks, which now that I think of it is where I'm injecting....hmmm

----------


## austinite

No not really. but it can be. Not at these doses though.

----------


## Novice489

Just wanted to thank you Austinite. I have had moderate face acne since I was in high school. I started your acne stack and your essential vitamins stack 2 weeks ago and have developed no new acne. My face is clearing up well. Thanks so much!

----------


## kelkel

This has zero clinical significance but somehow fits this thread.....

Austin Powers -Scene- MOLEEE! - YouTube

----------


## itzj010210

Excellent thread answers all my questions took me a while to find this thank you so much as I encounter minor chest an back acne from my first cycle of test e was wondering if I can start this even though I'm about to start pct in a couple days

----------


## itzj010210

> No not really. but it can be. Not at these doses though.


Hey quick advice does it matter if I'm about to start pct to do this treatment I'm getting all 3 bottles an want to make sure thanks appreciate the help

----------


## CaptainDwamn

Holy moly! You just have a nutrient soup for everything don't you! I'll have to tell my friends about this one!

----------


## DexterMorgan

My acne is back on a side of my face. Just placed an order on amazon for B5 and Zinc. Hopefully its gonna help me.

----------


## DexterMorgan

Just a little update.
Only 8 days later I can already tell a huge difference. My face is not getting oily, and it's just looks so much better.

----------


## austinite

> Just a little update.
> Only 8 days later I can already tell a huge difference. My face is not getting oily, and it's just looks so much better.


Stay clear my friend!

----------


## mauz

awesome thread going to show my wife this she has had acne problems for years hopefully this will help her thanks

----------


## swaggypzero

Can this protocol help with scarring from acne that occurred in previous cycles? I haven't really had acne issues this cycle or last but it was really bad on my back during my first cycle (didnt use anti-aromatase, estrogen was likely out of control). 
After PCT, they disappeared mostly but the scars are still plainly visible. 
Thanks

----------


## austinite

> Can this protocol help with scarring from acne that occurred in previous cycles? I haven't really had acne issues this cycle or last but it was really bad on my back during my first cycle (didnt use anti-aromatase, estrogen was likely out of control). 
> After PCT, they disappeared mostly but the scars are still plainly visible. 
> Thanks


No. This is for acne, not scarring.

----------


## VTX1800

I tried this with a bottle of pills I bought at gnc for $14 back in the summer. It seemed to work well and I knew when winter comes my backne would flair up and sure enough it did.
I purchased 5grams of b5 powder from eBay. It was $35 I believe. Each scoop is 4000 mg of b5. Within a 3-4 days of taking 8000 mg daily my acne was literally GONE!! My skin wasn't oily and just feels better and looks better all around. 
The cons: if u wana empty out your pipes this I suggest taking 8-10,000 grams a day. It caused major stomach cramps and i set a record of the longest, loudest, sickest morning fart you have EVER heard in your life!! After a week of shitting my guts out I dropped to 2,000 mg in the morning and at night. 

Still no signs of acne. 
this really works, just google it. There is a Tom of scientific research out there to back it up. Thanks Austin

----------


## swaggypzero

> No. This is for acne, not scarring.


Ok great. Austinite, do you know of any supplements or vitamins that can help with scarring issues from old acne breakouts? You have detailed posts about everything so I figured I would ask. 
Thanks

----------


## mystogan117

after trying it im back to say it worked for me. i ended up taking 5 grams of b5 daily

----------


## ChrisG217

can this be used as a preventative measure before the acne shows up?

----------


## austinite

> can this be used as a preventative measure before the acne shows up?


Pycnogenol is all you need for preventative measure. No need for such high doses if your skin is clear.

----------


## ChrisG217

thanks for the quick reply

----------


## base4291ball

The zinc Picolinate (now) is 50mg caps. How does that work since I'm to take 25mg in the morning/evening? Do I just take one 50mg in the morning or what?

Thanks austinite

----------


## austinite

> The zinc Picolinate (now) is 50mg caps. How does that work since I'm to take 25mg in the morning/evening? Do I just take one 50mg in the morning or what?
> 
> Thanks austinite


Either way.

----------


## base4291ball

> Either way.


Alright thanks & also the protocol states 10g of Pantothenic acid a day. 5 morning/5 evening. Each cap is 500mg. So that's 10 caps in the morning/10 in the evening?

Just making sure my math is right and I'm suppose to take 20 a day lol

Thanks austinite

~Base

----------


## austinite

yes. Or spread 3 times daily.

----------


## base4291ball

> yes. Or spread 3 times daily.


Thanks austinite

~Base

----------


## bungledoona

I got some Thompson's B5 from the local pharmacy but it has 555mg of calcium pantothenate as apposed to the 45mg in the "NOW" brand, if my maths is correct at the 10g dose it will also give me 11g of calcium pantothenate. 

is this safe/ good or bad?

should i just get the "NOW" brand that only has 45mg of calcium pantothenate?

----------


## austinite

^ Don't follow this protocol with that product. Get B5 by itself.

----------


## bungledoona

> ^ Don't follow this protocol with that product. Get B5 by itself.


Ok thanks Austinite =)

----------


## swaggypzero

Hey Austinite,
my brother has really bad acne from previous cycles so he started this protocol about 5-6 weeks ago and it has made a tremendous difference!!! However, the past few weeks, the remaining acne that he has left hasnt really gone away so my question is related to that; should he increase the dose or just maintain it and see if it clears him out. He has followed the protocol exactly as you laid out.

Thanks

----------


## austinite

I would come off of the everything except for pycnogenol, for 2 weeks, and then start again.

----------


## swaggypzero

Great! Thanks

----------


## base4291ball

I'm sure this may have been asked but is this stack okay to use with your OTC weight loss protocol?

Thanks austinite!

----------


## base4291ball

> I'm sure this may have been asked but is this stack okay to use with your OTC weight loss protocol? Thanks austinite!


Yes, nah, maybe?

~Base

----------


## austinite

no..

----------


## base4291ball

> no..


Thanks

~Base

----------


## base4291ball

Yeah I notice the upset stomach. I've had the runs for almost a week now!

~Base

----------


## MRSTEEL

I'm going to start this Acne Treatment Protocol Monday,Waiting on Panthothenic acid. I wish I would of read Your Educational Article Database a long time ago lol I read Your Fat Loss Protocol and will try it as soon as I'm done with this program. Thank You Austinite !!!

----------


## Baxter35

I just want to say thank you so much to Austinite for this advice. I was acne prone as a teenager, and since starting trt in Jan it all came back with a vengeance. Not my face thankfully, but backne like a mofo.. I'm about 4 weeks into this acne protocol now and holy shit it actually is working! It flared up worse for the first 2 weeks, but I stuck it out and can now see a dramatic difference in my existing acne drying up and fading and no new acne forming. If you suffer with acne this protocol is definitely worth trying!

----------


## MRSTEEL

AUSTIN- I followed the Acne program precisely just as You wrote out, My acne has cleared up on my face as well as my backne, I've always had acne even if I wasn't on a cycle stemming from childhood. I've been prescribed Solodyn for my acne from my Dermatoligist and that has helped clear me up 60% but not on my back and especially on my upper arms when doing a cycle. I want to point out that hair gel contacting the facial area will cause acne as well as dirty pillow cases so everyone make sure You change those pillow cases weekly if not more. Thanks Austin ! I will keep You posted on my up and coming weeks !

----------


## Steven609

Can I use D-pantothenic acid (calcium d-pantothenate) , its the only one i find at my health store

----------


## austinite

> Can I use D-pantothenic acid (calcium d-pantothenate) , its the only one i find at my health store


follow the exact protocol. Don't sub.

----------


## Nij

Is this protocol effective against pubertal acne?

----------


## austinite

Should help with any acne.

----------


## Nij

It's week 3 and my acne is flaring up. First 2 weeks I was seeing great results. Should I worry at all, or just keep at it?

----------


## austinite

> It's week 3 and my acne is flaring up. First 2 weeks I was seeing great results. Should I worry at all, or just keep at it?


its working.

----------


## dingobite

I think im going to give this a try, ive been on trt now for almost 8 months its as if my skin is just getting to think for the pimples to push through. It takes me over a week some times to get rid of just 5-6 bumps between the shoulder and the middle of the back.

----------


## MikeShlort

Keep in mind doses of over 25mg of zinc could lead to copper deficiency

----------


## austinite

> Keep in mind doses of over 25mg of zinc could lead to copper deficiency


this is not true at all.

----------


## JinAustin

Is it ok to stay on the higher dose of zinc? Acne is not improving

----------


## austinite

If this protocol did not work for you I would try something else. Not everyone will improve, but also, this doesn't work overnight. It takes time and because you're being cleansed from the inside out, it will get worse before it gets better.

----------


## JinAustin

Will stick with it for sure! 
Haha those b5 caps go fast I've used two already.

----------


## Kozmo

It's either because I'm Italian or because I bathe in olive oil and garlic but I don't have. to worry about acne

Still a good read. 
Austin you do good work

----------


## biggamestop

Thanks for the info.

----------


## Nij

What can I do about hyper-pigmentation? I have no more zits or bumps, but I have dark spots all over my face.

----------


## austinite

Nothing can be done about hyper-pigmentation. Nothing that's OTC that I'm aware, or prescription.

----------


## Nij

> Nothing can be done about hyper-pigmentation. Nothing that's OTC that I'm aware, or prescription.


Will tanning make it worse, or will it help to make is less noticeable? I've heard both sides.

----------


## austinite

Dark spots will get darker with tanning. So you're not really changing anything.

----------


## Nij

> Dark spots will get darker with tanning. So you're not really changing anything.


Well damn. Sounds like I am ****ed.  :Madd:

----------


## austinite

> Well damn. Sounds like I am ****ed.


lol. I've had pigmentation for almost 20 years. Never managed to rid myself of it. There's always surgery/laser/etc...

----------


## thisAngelBites

> What can I do about hyper-pigmentation? I have no more zits or bumps, but I have dark spots all over my face.


If the hyperpigmentation is from the acne spots, there is a good chance it will go away in time as your skin cells turnover. In order to speed it up, you can use things like alpha and beta hydroxy acids, which will speed the removal of the dead skin cells on the surface of your skin.

I used to get blemishes before I realised I was hypothyroid, and I would spot treat the darker patches with those acids and it definitely lightened the spots quicker.

Whatever you do, don't disturb or pick at the skin in any way, or use a strong mechanical abrasive, because some skin responds to damage by increasing pigment, and some doesn't. If you get dark spots where you had blemishes, then you are likely a pigmenter and so you should be careful to not do any further damage. 

Some people use things like hydroquinone or azelaic acid, but I have never been impressed enough with either to use instead of alpha/beta hydroxy acids.

----------


## SOL!D5NAK3

i'm in my pct now and there some are acne on my forehead and some on shoulders, not that much but it's annoying,anyways i have zinc sulfate and i could not get my hands on B5 yet.
can zinc sulfate alone help since my acne is not bad?

----------


## austinite

It might. Protocol is what's tested.

----------


## dingobite

First started this a few months ago had spots that i never knew would sprout in flares like the face or a crazy hair bump in a few spots that turned zit youd have to dig out of the body. 

Over all im rid of my back acne for a few months now, i do still get shoulder spots which arent much a problem.


Ive tried the mineral as a kid as a kid it just make things much more painfull when you dont really have a acne problem trying to dry out the smallest spots had no clue ive tried this before on my own since that time.

Thanks.

----------


## Grymreefer

The acne protocol works wonders. I wish I would have known of this when I was going through puberty with my embarrassing bacne. I showed this to my dermatologist and she seemed almost insulted by me questioning her concept of just over prescribing antibiotics every time I came in or doing cortisol shots on the large systic acne. I have gotten slight peeling skin on my nose. Is it because I am also using a face wash with this protocol twice a day? 

Thanks for this information though. It actually did work!! and fast! I don't even see that slight glossy look on my face in the morning when I wake up.

----------


## gengenetics

Hi Austinite, im really looking forward to this protocol, im just finishing up with acutane and will use this protocol to keep it at bay. 

i just have 1 question.

you say to use 50-100mg of zinc picolinate.

the products ive been looking at have say a 100mg tablet, but in that 100mg only 25mg is zinc picolinate....should i be focusing on the amount of pure zinc? meaning take 4 tablets?

----------


## Grymreefer

> Hi Austinite, im really looking forward to this protocol, im just finishing up with acutane and will use this protocol to keep it at bay. 
> 
> i just have 1 question.
> 
> you say to use 50-100mg of zinc picolinate.
> 
> the products ive been looking at have say a 100mg tablet, but in that 100mg only 25mg is zinc picolinate....should i be focusing on the amount of pure zinc? meaning take 4 tablets?


Though its not following the protocol to a T. I still got amazing results using zinc I purchased in the vitamin section at wal-mart. I believe they sell zinc gluconate. I got it for around 6 bucks.

----------


## ronoznofing

Aight! I probably cocked this all up but my pine sap whatever just came from Powder City (I hope you get a kickback from them Aust). I was surprised to see that in the stack. All of the other research I'd seen previously on it was as a natty test boost.

Great thing about this is I did the unthinkable. Went on vacation and missed a weeks dose... BAM. What had been perfectly clear skin (covering a pretty badass roadmap I might add) now lives under cover of a shirt 24/7. WTF.

I had zinc/copper lozenges on hand so I started that a week ago. Tomorrow I'll get going on the whole stack. I'll try to post some extra nasty progress shots too.  :Smilie: 

Thanks Austinite! Wish a padawan luck.

----------


## FFrhino

Going to try this,, thanks for the great info brother.

Would this B5 supp work ok? (Only looking at it since the pills contain 1000mg but they have other ingredients as well) EDIT can't post links since I'm new. Its called "new roots B5 synergistic"
Also do you use any specific face washes or moisturizers on your face to keep a healthy oil balance at all or do you suggest not washing your face besides showering?

Thanks!

----------


## CJWhy

Hey austinite, for the pycnogenol did you use the ones in capsules (NOW brand for example), or some sort of topical cream?

----------


## austinite

Caps.

----------


## Lifted1

I've been using this for about 3 weeks and it hasn't seemed to help, at all. Taking the exact same recommended ingredients and it doesn't seem like it's doing anything. Any ideas?

----------


## austinite

^ I would switch to something else. This may not work for everyone.

----------


## Lifted1

Gotcha. Thanks for the input brotha...I'm not even running that large of a blast compared to my trt dosage and backne has gotten outta control!

----------


## usorillaz

Hey Austinite, new to the site, was wondering if you still recommend this protocol or if you've found a much more optimal protocol for acne treatment since it has been years since you've posted this. Thanks brotha, really liking all the info and content you've posted.

----------


## abhisingh0823

hi,
my elder sister is going through this acne problem past many years. Can i suggest this treatment to her or it applies only to person on cycles??

----------


## uhit

Vitamin B5 powder tastes absolutely horrid...

Anyway to mask that taste? Feel like throwing up every time. Either mixing in water or just throwing it in my mouth. Maybe time to buy protein powder  :Frown:

----------


## LeeSin1

I was definitely deficient in zinc... I purchased the liquid zinc assay shiz, and if you were zinc deficient it would taste awful. it tasted pretty bad lol so I've been taking zinc ever since... Now liquid zinc assay tastes like water, I even gave it to some of my friends and they couldn't taste it so it was just me ha.

----------


## PTROIDE

this protocol works the same way to womans ?

----------


## BRUTAL

on week #3, dont know if it helps as much, maybe some but I must give 7+ more weeks to give it personal judge, so far I believe all as expected, thus BUMP to the top pages

----------


## Ready2Rumble

Hi austinite,

After starting my first cycle of AAS at around week 5-6 when it started kicking in I got some pretty bad acne on my face and lats. The face is common for me as I have always been prone to adult acne (from naturally oily skin) and I have got it on my traps before but never like this on my lats.

I have all the stuff for this and have been doing my best to stick to the protocol, but am having issues with the B5.

Now didn't have B5 available on Amazon so I got bulk supplements brand. 
Aside from the taste being horrible (and I can tolerate some nasty tasting shit) I have a bigger issue.
When I measure out the 5g of B5 powder and put in the water it sticks together and turns into a big ball of glop, for lack of a better word.

Have you or anyone else run into this, and have any solutions? No pun intended.

Thanks

----------


## austinite

Try getting caps. You can cap them and swallow a pill instead. That will fix the taste issue as well.

----------


## VTX1800

> Hi austinite,
> 
> After starting my first cycle of AAS at around week 5-6 when it started kicking in I got some pretty bad acne on my face and lats. The face is common for me as I have always been prone to adult acne (from naturally oily skin) and I have got it on my traps before but never like this on my lats.
> 
> I have all the stuff for this and have been doing my best to stick to the protocol, but am having issues with the B5.
> 
> Now didn't have B5 available on Amazon so I got bulk supplements brand. 
> Aside from the taste being horrible (and I can tolerate some nasty tasting shit) I have a bigger issue.
> When I measure out the 5g of B5 powder and put in the water it sticks together and turns into a big ball of glop, for lack of a better word.
> ...


I have used the Bulk Suppliments you speak of, they offer a variety of supps, they are now putting vitamin C in their B5 powder. I’ve been using Austinites brew for...wow... nearly 4 years. I basically run a low maintenance dose of the panothenic acid then if things gets bumpy (no pun intended)  :Wink:  I double my dose for 3-4 days. 
I must say, it’s easier for me to get some water in my mouth then throw back a scoop of powder then flush it down with more water. I try to do this without letting the powder smoosh and my mouth. Just down the hatch!!! 
It’s been a while, hope all is well!

----------


## Ready2Rumble

I will order some caps and try downing it with a gulp of water it as well while I wait for them to arrive.

Thank you both.

----------


## Nij

> If you have damage already occurring, try...
> 
> - L-Cysteine: 2000mg daily (at least 2 doses of 1500mg daily, preferably 3 @ 1000mg each)
> - Fenugreek: 4000mg daily (3000mg morning & 3000mg evening)
> - Silica: 1000mg daily (500mg morning & 500mg evening)


Hey friend, been taking the acne stack for four weeks now. Without a doubt noticing changes in my hair. Male in my mid 20's, and wow is my skin looking significantly better. Started with the L-Cysteine just this week. If I discontinued the B5 and continued with the L-Cysteine, would my hair would recover? 

Also, if not, how long would you suggest I do the quoted? Lastly, I notice that the doses you list in the parenthesis do not add up to the daily dosage you mention. Would I take 2g of the L-Cysteine daily or 3g? Would I take 4g of the Fenugreek, or 6g? Hopefully this makes sense. 

Appreciate you!

----------


## Nij

> I have that already. I never posted hair loss prevention stack?


Austinite! We need your hair loss prevention stack!  :Aasmiley112:

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Austinite! We need your hair loss prevention stack!


He doesn’t post much anymore

----------

